# Schaltschrank: Schutzklasse II



## MrHeavy (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe SPS-Foum Gemeinde,
ich habe folgende Frage:

in Kunde möchte Schaltschränke in einer möglichste hohen IP (65) und in Schutzklasse II.
ebenso sollen Bedienpulte auch in Schutzklasse II mit der selben IP ausgeführt werden.

Reicht für die hohe IP und die Schutzklasse II ein Kunsstoffgehäuse der Firma Rittal?

Eingebaut in den Schrank werden ein paar Sicherungen, eine S7-200/300 und ein paar Relais/Schütze.
Die Bedienpulte bestehzen aus Schlüsselschalter und Leuchten (Kraus und Naimer/Eaton M22 Serie).

Unsere Schaltschränke werden normal in Schutzklasse I gefertigt. 
Wir verwenden dafür Rittal Schränke und sorgen durch Überprüfung (Messung usw.) des Schutzleiters die tadellose Verbindung aller leitender Gehäuseteile.

Im inneren sehen unsere Schränke für gewönhlich so aus:
Montageplatte mit Kunsstoffkabelkanälen und Kunsstoffspreiznieten. Für die Verdrahtung H05 oder H07 Einzelader.

Ich würde mich über eine kurze Erklärung sehr freuen.


Außerdem hätte ich noch eine Frage die mir auch noch nicht beantwortet wurde.
Wenn ich einen Schaltschrank fertig gezeichnet habe und noch die Absicherung der Zuleitung angeben soll. Wie mach ich das?

Ich verwende zur Einspeisung Phoenix ST 2.5 und ein Aderquerschnitt von 2,5mm² bis zum Hauptschalter 32A von welchem ich dann diverse Motorschutzschalter speise.
Eine Max. Vorsicherung kann ich angeben zb. 16A hier sollte von meiner Seite Aderquerschnitt und Temperatur kein Problem auftauchen.

Ob man dies wirklich so macht weiss ich natürlich nicht. Länge und Querschnitt der Zuleitung sind ja nicht bekannt (ebenso Umgebungstemperaturen).

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## nico (10 Januar 2012)

Das mit der max. Vorsicherung habe ich schon oft gesehen. Dazu dann noch auf besondere Verlegebedingungen und Spannungsfall hinweisen.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Januar 2012)

Schutzklasse 2 ist nicht so ohne, ein Bedienelement im Gehäuse (z.B. Taster) kann die Schutzklasse zunichte machen.


----------



## MrHeavy (11 Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen,
ja genau da tauchen ja meine Probleme auf. Gefordert wird eine Schutzklasse II - Bedienelemente gibt es auch (ein Touchpanel von Siemens, bzw. ein TD100)
Schon hier gerate ich in Probleme mit der IP aber die kann ich noch argumentieren. Bei der Schutzklasse habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Januar 2012)

> mit der IP aber die kann ich noch argumentieren.



Schutzklasse 2 heißt doppelte oder aber verstärkte Isolierung. Entweder es gibt dann gar keine elektrisch leitfähige Verbindung von drinnen nach draussen, dann darf die Netzspannung im Prinzip innen überall anliegen. Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die, dass die Netzspannung nur in einem bestimmten abgetrennten (und doppelt bzw. verstärkt isolierten Bereich eingekapselt ist. Ersteres scheitert meist bereits daran, dass ein Bedientaster oder ein HMI eingebaut ist. Die zweite Variante ist auch nicht soo einfach zu realisieren. Desweitern wollen Standard 24V  Netzteile sekundärseitig auf Schutzleiter gelegt werden, alternativ muss ein Isolationswächter rein. Ob es einen solchen ohne Schutzleiteranschluß gibt weiß ich auch nicht. Und ein Schutzleiter hat in einem Schutzklasse 2 Gerät auch nichts verloren. Fragt sich welche Verbraucher evtl. noch dazu kommen sollen, welche mit Netzspannung scheiden schon mal aus (zumindest wenn sie nicht auch innerhalb der Kiste sind). EMV-gerecht wirst Du ein aktuelles HMI ohne Schutzleiter auch nicht betreiben können.


----------

